# the importance of eyebrows (EZ and effective Looksmax)



## mouseking (Apr 6, 2021)

the biological basis of eyebrow density is related to metabolism and thyroid function. High metabolism is associated with fertility and this is theorized because it is metabolically demanding to have babies. In any case, I highly recommend dying your eyebrows / using eyebrown pen / minoxidil / rosemary oil / castor oil/ or microblading

I take thyroid lol

microblading eyebrow results


----------



## volcelfatcel (Apr 6, 2021)

H2O


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 6, 2021)

What’s thyroid ?


----------



## J-B-SLAYER (Apr 6, 2021)

Chink problem. All other races have good eyebrow genetics. Nordic eyebrow Gene is shit but not that bad. Mediterranean have the best eyebrows ( dense and straightforward )


----------



## zeke714 (Apr 6, 2021)

I have very high metabolism which explains why my brows are dense and dark as hell.


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Apr 6, 2021)

i have very fast metabolim but my pheno gave me light brown brows

when i colour them in they look pretty thick tbh


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Apr 7, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> What’s thyroid ?


It's a a gland in the body that is located in your neck that is important for producing hormones and a part of the endocrine system.
Thyroid Stimulating hormone (TSH) is an important hormone produced by your thyroid gland that helps regulate the body's metabolism and controlling many parts of the body that have endocrine regulation.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 7, 2021)

Copexodius Maximus said:


> It's a a gland in the body that is located in your neck that is important for producing hormones and a part of the endocrine system.
> Thyroid Stimulating hormone (TSH) is an important hormone produced by your thyroid gland that helps regulate the body's metabolism and controlling many parts of the body that have endocrine regulation.


How do you increase it ?


----------



## Copexodius Maximus (Apr 7, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> How do you increase it ?


Increasing TSH levels will mean lower thyroid hormone secretion, meaning slower metabolism. 
If you want to speed up thyroid hormone production to fix this, then you can take medication like T4 (synthroid) or T3, although I highly recommend you DO NOT FUCK WITH THESE HORMONES, especially if your natural levels are good. 
If you're not sure if your levels are fine, you can get a blood test done.


----------



## Deleted member 10167 (Apr 7, 2021)

mouseking said:


> the biological basis of eyebrow density is related to metabolism and thyroid function. High metabolism is associated with fertility and this is theorized because it is metabolically demanding to have babies. In any case, I highly recommend dying your eyebrows / using eyebrown pen / minoxidil / rosemary oil / castor oil/ or microblading
> 
> I take thyroid lol
> 
> ...


All ascended a point or two except the ricecel. I don’t really see why ricecels even try to do any type of looks max no foid is going to want to even come close to them anyway bc 1) they’re ugly and 2) social status and standing among their own friends will be badly damaged and possibly irreparable if any foid dates a rice


----------

